# Cyclanthaceae



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Cyclanthaceae is a family of plants endemic to neotropical regions. These plants commonly grow on the sides of trees and cliffs as epiphytes. They can be recognized by there palm-like bifid leafs. Does anybody here have any experience growing these plants? And does anybody know why they are so rarely seen in the plant growing and vivarium hobby?
Thankyou


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know the exact reason why, but they seem to be too large to be put in most vivariums that people have...


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I've seen these around a lot. Most of them I recognize aren't really small enough for vivs that aren't approximately greenhouse sized.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

I love these cyclanthaceae, and do have a small one in my terrarium.
In Costa Rica and Panama i found many of them among streams, when i was looking for Atelopus and Glassfrogs (they were always found on or under these palm like Cyclanthaceae.


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Thats awesome wim! I actually happen to be getting a few Reticulated Glass Frogs from understory enterprises $175 each (they say half the price goes to help the CRARC.) So anyway I wanted to get some plants native to their natural habitat. So that the frogs feel at home
Thats why I am curios about Cyclanthanceae. i've never seen in vivs before...
How do you grow yours without having it grow too big? You should post a picture of it


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

That very last photo with the stream is in Dominica, an Asplundia species, probably A. rigida. I wanted to try them in a viv but was unable to find seed. Most get enormous, though I would like to try seedlings in a larger terrarium. Unfortunately the smaller species are too specialized and non-ornamental for there to be much interest in them outside of research collections.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

These are all the same species of Asplundia in different stages, eventually they form a huge vine.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Coniferous

The Cyclanthaceae i have in my terrarium is a (still) small plants,and came is a part of a biggerplants that has flowered in a terrarium of 70 cm hight
my plants is about a year now ,so it does,nt grow fast.
Nice to hear you are keeping the glas frogs.
Always when i see Cyclanthaceae i am thinking about glass frogs.
I am sorry,but cannot show al the Glasfsrogs pictures on these plants,becausse i have them (still) on diapositive


----------



## Coniferous (Mar 22, 2013)

Very very cool. Thanks for sharing guys! Wim you vivarium looks great.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I've new looking for some for a while, like Josh I was hunting seeds. Alas, they're not easy to find. If anyone has any or a source, I'm in for growing them out. Ill be happy to grow out, divide, and share.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has had any luck finding any smaller to medium-sized neotropical species?

I would think, even the larger-growing species would do just fine as seedlings in a medium-sized vivarium if you can find a steady source of seed - you could just cut them back once they get too big and then plant new seed (assuming they aren't fast growers).


----------

